
DeepDream – a code example for visualizing Neural Networks - mxfh
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/07/deepdream-code-example-for-visualizing.html
======
amingusamongus
When it comes to visualizing neural networks nothing beats emergent!
[http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent](http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent)

